# Kaufberatung: Beamer



## Niranda (9. August 2012)

Hi,
Ich muss gleich sagen, dass ich in diesem Gebiet Neuland betrete.
Ich möchte mir einen Beamer zulegen, mein Budget reicht bis 800€. 
Eine Leinwand habe ich von einer Wohnungsauflösung. Sie ist vom schwerem Material, schwarz umrandet, zum einrollen und schätzungsweise 2,50m breit und 1,50m hoch (Schätzung! Wahrscheinlich 16:9...).
Die Leinwand hängt dann 15cm von der Wand entfernt.
Die Raumlänge beträgt insgesamt 3,35m, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gehen 15cm aufgrund der Deckenleuchte weg. Also bleibt ein Abstand zwischen Leinwand und Beamer(ende) von 3,05m.

Den Beamer soll am PC angeschlossen werden über Composite. (2x DVI durch 2 Monitore belegt). Sound kommt über die PC Lautsprecher. Das Kabel wird allerdings eine Länge von ca. 15-16m haben müssen.

Ich möchte selten mal Spielen (Controllergames wie z.b.b Rennspiele oä), aber hauptsächlich Filme sehen und Fernsehen gucken. Durchschnittlich seh ich 5-7 Filme pro Monat. Fernsehen kommt auf ca. 30-40 Stunden pro Monat.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, bisher sagt mir der BenQ w710st sehr zu, aber sollte ich mehr Geld ausgeben, um 1080p zu haben? (3D brauch ich nicht) Oder lohnt das in dieser Preisklasse nicht? Allerdings wären 1080p von der Computerverwaltung her besser, denn so kann ich Monitor 1 zu 1:1 auf den Beamer spiegeln.

Den Angepinnten Thread habe ich gelesen 
Aber was ist dieses Keystone?! LensShift lese ich bei beackern sehr selten.

Grüße,
Nira


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2012)

> Ich möchte mir einen Beamer zulegen, mein Budget reicht bis 800€.


 
In diesem Bereich findet man einige der billigsten halbwegs brauchbaren Full-HD Beamer wie etwa den BenQ W1060 DLP oder den Optoma HD300X DLP.

Wenn du kannst würde ich dir aber empfehlen etwa 900€ lockerzumachen, dann bekommst du nochmal wesentlich bessere Geräte wie etwa den Epson EH 3200.



> Eine Leinwand habe ich von einer Wohnungsauflösung. Sie ist vom schwerem Material, schwarz umrandet, zum einrollen und schätzungsweise 2,50m breit und 1,50m hoch (Schätzung! Wahrscheinlich 16:9...).
> Die Leinwand hängt dann 15cm von der Wand entfernt.


 
Klingt nicht schlecht, mit einer Leinwandfläche von ~3,75m² ist aber schon eine beachtliche Lichtstärke erforderlich um die Leinwand vernünftig auszuleuchten.



> Die Raumlänge beträgt insgesamt 3,35m, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite gehen 15cm aufgrund der Deckenleuchte weg. Also bleibt ein Abstand zwischen Leinwand und Beamer(ende) von 3,05m.


 
Das ist schon grenzwertig, nicht jeder Beamer kann aus dieser relativ kurzen Entfernung die Leinwand voll anstrahlen. Das Problem ist, dass du in diesem Preisbereich nur auf einen Kurzdistanzbeamer zurückgreifen kannst, wenn du auf Full-HD verzichtest.

Schlimmstenfalls würde das dazu führen, dass du die Größe der Leinwand nicht voll ausreizen kannst und noch ein paar Zentimeter unbeleuchtete Fläche bis zum Rand hast.



> Den Beamer soll am PC angeschlossen werden über Composite. (2x DVI durch 2 Monitore belegt). Sound kommt über die PC Lautsprecher. Das Kabel wird allerdings eine Länge von ca. 15-16m haben müssen.


 
Davon würde ich !dringend! abraten!

Composite Video ist ein steinalter analoger Übertragungsstandard, der eine lächerliche Maximalauflösung von 1024x576 bietet und auch mit einem gewissen Bildrauschen behaftet ist, da alle Farbkanäle über ein Kabel laufen und wieder getrennt werden müssen, was Verlustbehaftet ist.

Wenn du einen deiner Bildschirme entbehren kannst oder einen sowieso nur spiegeln willst wärend du den Beamer benutzt kauf dir am besten einen DVI Splitter.

Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass die GraKa über den TV-Out überhaupt einen dritten, völlig unabhängigen Monitor ansteuern kann.

Die Kabellänge ist etwas problematisch. 15m sind für Full-HD via DVI oder HDMI genau an der spezifizierten Grenze, mit dem DVI Splitter kommt aber eine Störquelle hinzu... ich kann hier eigentlich nur empfehlen es auszuprobieren, wenn es nicht geht versuch es mit einem anderen Splitter und/oder Kabel, wenn es immernoch nicht geht muss wohl eine aktive Lösung her.



> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, bisher sagt mir der BenQ w710st sehr zu, aber sollte ich mehr Geld ausgeben, um 1080p zu haben? (3D brauch ich nicht) Oder lohnt das in dieser Preisklasse nicht? Allerdings wären 1080p von der Computerverwaltung her besser, denn so kann ich Monitor 1 zu 1:1 auf den Beamer spiegeln.


 
Ich würde einen 1080p Beamer empfehlen, die Bildqualität ist schon deutlich besser als bei geringeren Auflösungen.



> Aber was ist dieses Keystone?! LensShift lese ich bei beackern sehr selten.


 
Keystone ist ein englischer Begriff für die digitale Trapezkorrektur.

Lens Shift findet man vor allem in höheren Preisklassen, der billigste Beamer mit Full-HD und Lens-Shift ist zur Zeit wohl der Epson EH-3200.

Aber was ist ein _beacker_?


----------



## Niranda (9. August 2012)

Beacker hat mein Handy falsch für Beamer korrigiert 

800€ war eigentlich schon meine blutige Schmerzgrenze, aber später ärgern, an ~80€ zusätzlich gesparrt zu haben... Nicht so toll. Und wenn der Unterschied wirklich merkbar ist, dann nehme ich die Empfehlung zum Epson 3200er an. Erstmal darüber belesen. Schafft der Epson die komplette Leinwandausstrahlung auf die 3meter (via Deckenaufhängung)?

Das Zimmer hat ein großes Fenster und eine Fenstertür, beide sind mit Verdunkelungsrollos ausgestattet. Reicht da die Helligkeit um die 2000 Lumen?

Danke für den Tipp mit dem "DVI-Y-Adapter", manchmal kommt man einfach nicht auf die einfachsten Lösungen.


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2012)

> Das Zimmer hat ein großes Fenster und eine Fenstertür, beide sind mit Verdunkelungsrollos ausgestattet. Reicht da die Helligkeit um die 2000 Lumen?


 
Siehe:
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...erguide-technik-empfehlungen-und-faq.html#2.3

Wenn du mindestens 50cd/m² willst dann brauchst du nach meiner Formel etwa 1200 Lumen. Damit würde die Helligkeit des EH-TW 3200 gerade so ausreichen; laut Hersteller hat er 1800 Lumen, diese Angabe ist aber recht fragwürdig, kaum ein Beamer erfüllt seine Herstellerangaben bei der Helligkeit; vermutlich hat er irgendwas zwischen 1000 und 1500 Lumen.



> Schafft der Epson die komplette Leinwandausstrahlung auf die 3meter (via Deckenaufhängung)?


 
Gute Frage... ist jedenfalls hart an der Grenze, es geht hier um ein paar Zentimeter.


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das es sehr auf den Raum ankommt. (Mit den Lumen)

Farbe der Wände,
Fenster,
Möglichkeiten der Verdunklung (wie dunkel geht es?)


----------



## Superwip (9. August 2012)

Leider ist ein wesentlich hellerer Beamer als der EH-TW 3200 bei dem Budged nicht drinnen, zumindest nicht mit Full-HD, auch wenn er vielleicht sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Niranda (9. August 2012)

Tja, heute habe ich es geschafft das Rollo kaputt zu machen, nun soll eine dicke, lichtundurchlässige Gardine über die ganze Wandlänge kommen - also ist es dann komplett dunkel. Ich hab auch vergessen die Leinwand zu messen... werd ich morgen machen. (ziehe Gerade in die Wohnung ein)

@Research:
Der Raum ist weiß gemalert, mit gelb/braunen Teppich und (Walnuss-)braunen Möbeln, nahezu komplett abgedunkelt.

Anzeigeaufteilung:
Ich habe es mir noch mal überlegt und werde statt einen Y-Adapter einen Switch verwenden. Da sollte es kaum Verluste/Beeinflussungen geben und die beiden Monitore sind sowieso ausgeschaltet. (Wozu sollten die auch parallel laufen?!)
Morgen nach dem ausmessen werd ich mir auch mal den Bildrechner von Epson anschauen, mal schauen wie das passt.


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2012)

> Tja, heute habe ich es geschafft das Rollo kaputt zu machen


 
Mach dir nichts draus, eine Rollo mit so kurzer Lebensdauer ist es nicht wert...



> Der Raum ist weiß gemalert, mit gelb/braunen Teppich und (Walnuss-)braunen Möbeln, nahezu komplett abgedunkelt.


 
Gut; im Zweifel wäre eine dunkle Wandfarbe besser aber das ist nur ein geringfügiger Unterschied.



> Ich habe es mir noch mal überlegt und werde statt einen Y-Adapter einen Switch verwenden. Da sollte es kaum Verluste/Beeinflussungen geben.


 
Hm... kommt auf den Switch an... ich würde es zuerst mit einem Y-Adapter probieren, wenn das nicht geht kannst du noch immer den Y-Adapter zurückschicken und einen Switch probieren; Y-Adapter sind auch billiger.


----------



## Niranda (10. August 2012)

Die Lampenpreise hauen ja auch gut rein.
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch im Zwiespalt zwischen ~46" TV und Beamer.


----------



## Research (10. August 2012)

Ich glaube das du vom TV mehr hättest.


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2012)

Der TV hätte wahrscheinlich das bessere Bild in Sachen Farben, Kontrast usw- zumindest wenn du bereit wärst das selbe auszugeben wie für den Beamer.

Aber er hätte eben nur 117cm/46" während du mit dem Beamer im Idealfall ~290cm/115" hättest- das ist ein *enormer* Unterschied!


----------



## Niranda (11. August 2012)

Ich komme gerade aus der Wohnung 
Die Leinwand ist 235cm breit und 173cm hoch (Alleine mit Zollstock gemessen......)

Also Punkte die für mich persönlich für einen...
...Fernseher sprechen:
+ Betriebskosten
+ wartungsarm
+ Integrierter Tuner
+ verkabelungstechnisch einfacher (da direkt neben dem PC)
- geringe Größe

... Beamer sprechen:
+ deutlich größer
+ mehr Platz (Beamer an Decke, Leinwand einfahrbar -> Platz für Bilder o.ä.)
+ Mitschneiden am PC (TV-Karte (Tuner))
- Verkabelung etwas komplizierter (große Entfernung)
- Betriebskosten (naja, eher Lampenpreis)
- geringfügige Wartung 
- Benötigt noch TV-Karte


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2012)

Den Betreibskosten/Lampenkosten würde ich keine allzu große Bedeutung beimessen; bei deinem Gebrauch:



> Ich möchte selten mal Spielen (Controllergames wie z.b.b Rennspiele oä), aber hauptsächlich Filme sehen und Fernsehen gucken. Durchschnittlich seh ich 5-7 Filme pro Monat. Fernsehen kommt auf ca. 30-40 Stunden pro Monat.


 
Sollte die Lampe des EH-TW 3200 mindestens ~5 Jahre halten, das ist doch eine ziemlich lange Zeit...


Die Verkabelung würde ich auch nicht überbewerten, das ist zwar unter Umständen mit etwas Aufwand verbunden aber nachdem man es einmal erledigt hat wars das dann.

TV Karten kosten heute auch nichtsmehr


----------



## Niranda (11. August 2012)

Mit Verkabelung war auch die Störanfälligkeit gemeint 

So, ich habe mal die Maße eingetragen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- 106"
- Leinwandhöhe: 132cm (von 173cm)
- Leinwandbreite: 235cm (von 235cm)
- auf 315cm Abstand (Leinwand <-> Beamer)
- auf 12cm Deckenabstand (255cm Gesamtraumhöhe)

Im Chip-Labor erreicht der Epson TW EH3200 sogar 1865 Lumen:
Vergleich: Heimkino-Beamer im Test - CHIP Online (Platz 5)

Ich denke, dass ich mich nun für den Beamer entschieden habe. Beim Ab und Zu mal und mit Freunden hat man mehr von und für schlaflose Nächte tut's auch einer der 24 Zöller.
Nur bei den Geräten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich die ~300€ für 1080p bei der Leinwandgröße (106") rechnen. Leider haben wir hier oben im Norden (MV, Rostock) kein einschlägiges Geschäft, wo man sich das mal anschauen könnte...


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2012)

Sehr gut... damit sollte die Helligkeit auf jeden Fall ausreichen.



> Nur bei den Geräten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich die ~300€ für 1080p bei der Leinwandgröße (106") rechnen. Leider haben wir hier oben im Norden (MV, Rostock) kein einschlägiges Geschäft, wo man sich das mal anschauen könnte...


 
Das hängt vom Sitzabstand ab- und der scheint ja bei zumindest weniger als 3m zu liegen; damit zahlt sich 1080p auf jeden Fall aus, der Unterschied ist wirklich deutlich sichtbar.



> So, ich habe mal die Maße eingetragen:
> http://www.abload.de/img/beamermasse9ysx1.png


 
Sehr gut, geht sich ja noch schön aus...



> Mit Verkabelung war auch die Störanfälligkeit gemeint


 
Ich denke, es sollte alles ohne größere Probleme klappen. Ist ja "nur" Full-HD mit 60Hz. Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man zwar vorsichtig sein aber ich bin jedenfalls zuversichtlich. Probier es einfach mit einem DVI Splitter und einem ausreichend langen HDMI-DVI Kabel, etwa mit diesem: http://www.amazon.de/FULL-HD-vergol...FFY2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344682418&sr=8-1

Wenn es wieder Erwarten zu Problemen kommt teste, ob diese auch auftreten, wenn du den Splitter weglässt, wenn ja bestell ein neues Kabel, wenn nein bestell einen DVI Swich,

Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine HDMI-DVI Kabel und nicht ein HDMI Kabel oder DVI Kabel + Adapter empfehlen, jeder Adapter ist eine unnötige Störquelle, billiger wird es dadurch auch nicht,


----------



## Max76 (11. August 2012)

Niranda schrieb:


> Mit Verkabelung war auch die Störanfälligkeit gemeint
> 
> So, ich habe mal die Maße eingetragen:
> 
> ...


 
Bei 3,15m Abstand ist das Bild selbst im ECO Modus zu Hell, hier musst du dann nur darauf achten das deine Leinwand 0,7-0,8 Gain hat.


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2012)

Zu hell gibt es fast nicht, in einem gut abgedunkelten Raum könnte man zwar mehr als ~100cd/m² als "unnötig hell" bezeichnen aber wirklich _zu hell_ sind meiner Meinung nach erst in der Praxis meist fast illusorische ~300cd/m²+

Bei einer Leinwand mit ~3,1m² und einem Beamer mit ~1850 Lumen kämen wir auf etwa 95cd/m² (angenommen, die Leinwand hat einen Gainfaktor von 1), das ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv noch nicht zu hell, auch nicht in einem sehr gut abgedunkelten Raum.

Im ECO Modus ist der Beamer dann, falls das tatsächlich gewünscht sein sollte auch nochmal weniger hell, ich _schätze_, dass er dann unter 1500 Lumen hat.

Man muss auch bedenken, dass etwa bei TVs oder PC Monitoren 200cd/m²+ völlig normal sind.


----------



## Max76 (11. August 2012)

TVs und PC Monitore Reflektieren auch nicht das Licht wie eine Leinwand, ich sage Gain 1.0 ist zieviel bei biligen PVC Folien wie das bei Chnia billig Leinwänden der fall ist. Gain 1.0 würde ich nur versuchen bei einem hochwertigen Tuch wie Gerriets, Rabenring oder Sheerweave. Habe diese umtsellung selbst bei mir beobachtet von Folie zum Tuch.


----------



## Research (11. August 2012)

Zumal der TV das bessere Bild haben sollte.


----------



## Max76 (11. August 2012)

Das kommt auf den Beamer und die umgebung an.


----------



## Research (11. August 2012)

Naja, full HD und 800€...


----------



## Max76 (11. August 2012)

...kann man nur beurteilen wenn man schonmal ein Gerät in der Preisklasse gesehen hat.


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Bildfläche auch viel wert... und TVs mit 2,7m Diagonale sind kaum finanzierbar...

Aber jedem das seine



> TVs und PC Monitore Reflektieren auch nicht das Licht wie eine Leinwand, ich sage Gain 1.0 ist zieviel bei biligen PVC Folien wie das bei Chnia billig Leinwänden der fall ist. Gain 1.0 würde ich nur versuchen bei einem hochwertigen Tuch wie Gerriets, Rabenring oder Sheerweave. Habe diese umtsellung selbst bei mir beobachtet von Folie zum Tuch.


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht, um was für eine Leinwand es sich handelt aber es scheint keine billige _Chinafolie_ zu sein:



> Eine Leinwand habe ich von einer Wohnungsauflösung. Sie ist vom schwerem Material, schwarz umrandet, zum einrollen und schätzungsweise...


 
@ Niranda: versuch mal herauszufinden, ob die Leinwand irgendwo einen Hinweis auf den Hersteller und den Leinwandtyp und/oder den Gainfaktor hat; kann jedenfalls nicht schaden das zu wissen auch wenn du dir vermutlich kaum eine neue kaufen willst, egal, was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Niranda (15. August 2012)

Wieder da 
Scheint ein "WS" zu sein - in der Packung liegt noch so ein Aufkleber... mehr steht aber nicht drauf

Edit:
WS_Spalluto (nach Google)?


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2012)

Ich werde daraus auch nicht schlau; auch wenn die Leinwand tatsächlich von WS_Spalluto sein sollte sagt uns das wenig über ihre Eigenschaften.


----------



## Niranda (15. August 2012)

Dann ist das halt so; 'nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul. 

Ich danke Euch für Eure Beratung.
Für den Beamer werde ich noch etwas sparen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was neues auf dem Markt, was den Preis drückt.


----------



## Hans-dampf (26. August 2012)

ich habe einen  Samsung sp-f10m ist eine led Beamer da haltet die lamper recht lange zum filme schauen und glegentlich spielen völig ausreichen


bei mir habe ich ein bild von 3 meter  breite und 2 meter höhe und für meine bedürfnisse mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Superwip (27. August 2012)

> Samsung sp-f10m


 
Ein technisch interressantes Gerät und der mit abstand billigste LED Beamer mit einer zumindest prinzipiell Heimkinotauglichen Helligkeit...

...aber:

- XGA 1024x768 im Heimkino suboptimal, geschweige denn in der Preisklasse
- mäßige Optik, kein Lens-Shift

z.B. ein Epson EH-TW3200 bietet für einen ähnlichen Preis Full-HD und Optik mit Lens Shift... ich kann auch nur abermals betonen, dass die Lampenlebensdauer oft unterschätzt wird.


----------



## Niranda (1. März 2013)

So, der EPSON EH TW3200 steht jetzt neben mir 
Dass der so riesig ist, hätte ich nicht erwartet.. Aber angenehm leise ist er im Betrieb.
Leider konnte ich ihn noch nicht richtig testen, da ich bei meinen Eltern bin. Ich habe ihn mal testweise an mein MacBook Pro (mid 2010) gehangen, mit einem billigen DisplayPort-2-HDMI Kabel, er flackert 3-5mal in der Minute, als wenn es Signalstörungen gibt. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es das billige 2€-China Kabel ist oder mein MBP, ansonsten geht der zurück.

Beim Aufhängen werde ich wohl darauf verzichten, dass der Beamer genau in der Mitte der Bildbreite hängt, lieber mehr zur Wand hin; aber mal schauen, das wird ein schönes Ausprobieren und rumrechnen werden.

Für den richtigen Einsatz habe ich mir gut geschirmte Kabel (leider 15m lang und parallel zu Stromleitungen) besorgt und eine universelle Deckenhalterung (100€ für die EPSON Lösung war mir zu happig).

Was mich allerdings extrem Nerven wird:
Wenn ich die Linsenabdeckung abmache, werde ich wohl ständig Schärfe und Zoom nachjustieren müssen, das lässt sich leider nicht fixieren.


----------



## Niranda (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2013)

> Wenn ich die Linsenabdeckung abmache, werde ich wohl ständig Schärfe und Zoom nachjustieren müssen, das lässt sich leider nicht fixieren.


 
Die ist vermutlich nur für den Transport gedacht...


----------



## Niranda (2. März 2013)

Gut möglich, aber man muss die Linse ja nicht unnötig vollstauben lassen


----------



## Murdoch (2. März 2013)

Ich hab meine Linse noch nie a gedeckt da hält auch nicht wirklich Staub dran. 

Zum eintstauben dann einfach nen puster aus der fotoecke nehmen.

Edit:
Das mit der unterschätzten lampenlebensdauer kann ich bestätigen. 

Ich schaue Filme nur mit dem Beamer und habe in 4 Jahren seit dem ich das Teil habe gerade mal 380 Stunden geschafft. 

Bei Einer lampenlebensdauer von 2000 Stunden also absolut i. O. 
Da kann man noch etliche Jahre schauen und wenig kucke ich nun auch nicht muss man mal Hochrechnen die 2000 Stunden auf Filme.


----------

